# Wood Sealers.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Does spraying wook with sealers like Thomson's and Bear Just keep moisture out? Will it keep what is there in?

When I start my Car barns I was thinking of spraying every thing on all sides like a primer with Thomsons or something like it. To keep the wood from drying out. in the desert sun.

Or should I just paint every thing?

Any Suggestions?

JJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

John 
Sealing outside is like painting a fence outside, never paint the bottom side of horizontal board, it traps in the moisture which enhances rotting, seal or paint top and sides. 
Dennis


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

But keep the bottom edge in the air. Don't let it sit in moisture. It will act like a wick.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Keeping moisture out isn't as important as making sure it gets to dry. 

Wouldn't think JJ would be worried about moisture


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John J on 03 May 2011 02:56 PM 
Does spraying wook with sealers like Thomson's 

JJ


Hi JJ,

Personally I hate Thompson's (both the company and their products). I spent a lot of money on Thompson's products for decking, cinder-block walls, model wood buildings etc. and I have always been disappointed.

Once I was disappointed enough to go to their headquarters in Memphis with my complaints and I came away with the impression they just did not care. They told me their own product specifications (for use on a cinder-block wall) were incorrect and their product the specifications said would work would not. They would not even replace the product that had not worked with a product that would work. Additionally I could not get a refund of my wasted money. I was just out of luck and out of money - and I had spent a lot of time in the closed crawl space full of the fumes from their product that did absolutely nothing for me (other than to perhaps damage my lungs).

Years ago I went to a hobby shop and found a wood Lionel train station kit. I took the kit out of the box and then I could not get it back into the box so I felt I should buy the kit. It was a nice train station but it had a HUGE quantity of wood roof shingles (I think it was intended as an indoor building). The wood was perfectly dry having sat in a cardboard box in a hobby shop for at least a year before I bought it and assembled it.

Since I had spent the time building the kit, I wanted to take care of it so I sprayed it well with Thompson's Water Seal. In just a few short months outdoors the kit was in pieces. As I recall, the problems were two-fold. The Thompson's had made it difficult for any glue to stick to the wood but also the shingles etc. became warped and twisted from the weather making reassembly impossible.

I also used Thompson's deck stain/waterproofing and once again I was very unhappy with the results. The water proofing lasted such a short time I ended up wishing I had spent my money on anything but a Thompson's product. All of the stain in the first cans of Thompson's stain/waterproofing I purchased had settled to the bottom and could not be mixed. I had to make another trip to the store to return the defective stuff and then check every new can to be sure it was OK (this had been purchased from a national chain and should not have been out of date product).

Perhaps others might have had better luck with Thompson's.

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Jerry

The words running through my head right now are " Beads are Bogus" 

It was from some water sealer company's commercial which was a competitor of Thomson.

I can not remember the name of the product. 

Here I was leaning more towards the wood drying out more than protection from Rain.

I was not too clear on that.

JJ


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Most of the so called "Deck sealers" are nothing more than some sort of silicone based product. I don't know the formulas, but I would imagine that the "Inert" ingredients are what make up most of the gallon container. Linseed oil is an old tried and true wood preserver, rust inhibitor. Mix it with Turpentine, Not Mineral Spirits. Probably a fifty-fifty mix. I have used it for years on wood patio furniture, wheel barrow handles and metal parts, and any other wood or metal thing that is not painted outdoors. First, it lasts a **** of alot longer than the so called sealers. Second, it is a natural product, as is Turpentine. Third, it smells good. Fourth, it requires less applications than the so called sealers.


----------

